# Small Ruminant Formulary



## casportpony (May 10, 2018)

Hi everyone, I found this while trying to find the SMZ/TMP dose for goats.
http://rmncsba.org/SMALLRUMINANT.pdf
I have no idea how accurate it is, so please consult with a veterinarian before using it.


----------



## Alibo (May 10, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2018)

It is very good as a resource however yes, you do need to be careful as it does have dosages that are not always clear to the novice as to mg/kg
I can't remember which one but one of the anti-biotics is not written correctly. It is a Rx anti-biotic anyway so the vet would be giving the dosage.
It given the way interpreted it would kill your goat.

I will add as well if the site is bombarded they will remove it. This has happened with other links that gave out dosages for Rx meds. It may be a good idea to order etc and consult with your vet.


----------



## casportpony (May 11, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> It is very good as a resource however yes, you do need to be careful as it does have dosages that are not always clear to the novice as to mg/kg


Yes, that is confusing and not to just the novice. I started a thread on BYC that sort of shows people how to calculate the doses of Baytril for chickens.
https://www.backyardchickens.com/th...edication-doses-under-construction-℞.1241252/


Southern by choice said:


> I can't remember which one but one of the anti-biotics is not written correctly. It is a Rx anti-biotic anyway so the vet would be giving the dosage.


Let me know if you remember which one, I'm curious.


Southern by choice said:


> It given the way interpreted it would kill your goat.


That would be bad.


Southern by choice said:


> I will add as well if the site is bombarded they will remove it. This has happened with other links that gave out dosages for Rx meds.


I saved it to pdf, so it is in my post forever.


Southern by choice said:


> It may be a good idea to order etc and consult with your vet.


Always best to consult a vet!


----------



## casportpony (May 11, 2018)

Here is another resource:



It's a little dated, but still has good info:
http://www.armchairpatriot.com/Home-Vet/Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook [Desk Ed.] 6th ed. - D. Plumb (Blackwell, 2008) WW.pdf

c


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

